# 4th of july barbecue ideas??



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

well just looking for some interesting ideas or something new to try other than the typical hamburger/hotdog combo...any rib ideas? pork? somethin new haha I'm desperate


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Cook a corned beef on the BBQ. Boil it for a couple of hours in water and the spices it comes with. Then take it out of the water and let it cool. Wrap it in foil and over medium heat on the BBQ, cook it a couple more hours, turning it often. It will be done, but the last 15 minutes, take it out of the foil and cook it directly on the grill basting with BBQ sauce until the sauce is blackened.

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

well im going to do the traditional hamburger hot dog bbq but im also going to do some corn on the cob on the bbq as well as some grilled pineapple and some dutch oven cakes and cobblers the problem is that no matter how many pineapple i grill up thats the first thing that we run out of


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I have been grilling a really easy, really good chicken lately.
I use thigh meat from costco.
Cover them with honey and creole seasoning (tony cacheres)
Grill at high heat so the fat renders. Awesome, tender, kinda spicy but also sweet. Havent had any complaints.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Hit up Sneider's Meats up off of Highland Dr and Vine St for some delicious garlic burgers or quality steaks. I love that place!


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Smoked pork shoulder at my house.... already drooling!


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

This year it's tri tip and flank steak on the traeger. Wife went a little overboard on the invite list. Looks like I'm cooking for 15 :twisted: :evil:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I love tri tip!!! tri tip steak sandwiches sound good actually..any pork shoulder rub recipes on the barbecue????


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Kabobs quick and easy .I'm going to cube up some beef and chicken , also buy some shrimp. Cut up several kinds of vegetables. Everyone makes up their own kabobs. I'll make up some rice for the adults and buy some hotdog buns for the younger kids to make kabob sandwiches. -/O\-


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Here's the rub I use on pork butts for pulled pork:

Dry Rub

?	1 cup dark brown sugar 
?	1/2 cup garlic salt 
?	1/3 cup onion salt 
?	1/2 cup paprika 
?	2 tablespoons chili powder 
?	1 tablespoon cayenne pepper 
?	1 teaspoon ground cumin 
?	1 teaspoon black pepper 

Mix to combine. Sprinkle liberally on pork ribs and pork butts.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

And the sauce...

BBQ Sauce

?	2 cups ketchup 
?	2/3 cups dark brown sugar 
?	1/2 cup distilled vinegar 
?	1/2 cup water 
?	2 tablespoons honey 
?	4 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce 
?	4 teaspoons liquid smoke 
?	2 teaspoons garlic powder 
?	2 teaspoons onion powder 
?	1/2 teaspoon salt 
?	1/2 teaspoon black pepper 
?	1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper (reduce for wimps)
?	1/8 teaspoon celery seed

Combine and cook for about 45 - 60 minutes until it reaches the desired consistency. Cool and store in fridge.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Now for the beans...

Bigwheel's World Famous Top Secret Prize Winning Texas Pinto Beans

2 lbs washed pintos
1/3 lb salt pork..or few strips bacon..or pork hock
1 onion
2 split and seeded japs or serrano peppers
3-4 garlic cloves
1 T. dry mustard
1 T. wooster sauce
3 T. chili powder (Try mix and match Ancho, Gebhardts, Chimayo, etc)
1 can extra Hot Rotel Tomatoes with Habs
salt and pepper to taste

Cover beans with 2" of water and soak 1 hr. Drain and refill to same level. Add the salt pork and bring to a rapid boil. Reduce heat and put on the lid. Simmer till nearly done but not quite then add the other stuff and cook another 20-30 mins. Once you add the tomatoes they don’t tender up any more. Add water anywhere along the way if they get too dry. Veggies can be chopped, puréed or floated depending if your comp cooking or eating at home. If you feeding wimmen, chillin, or yankees you can use only half a can of the maters. If you want them smokey..stick them in the smoke in the coolest part of the pit with the lid off for at least a coupla hours.

Notes: It can be a bit spicy with the habanero tomatoes. I use the Rotel diced tomatoes with green chilis instead of the tomatoes with habaneros (can't find the maters w/ habs around here), but it's still got a good warmth. The other thing I do different is I use 1/2 a lb. of bacon. I cut the slices into 1" squares and fry 'em in a pan til they're about half cooked, then dump 'em in the bean pot. I think it gives 'em a little more flavor. When they're about done I put 'em in a pyrex dish (9"x13" for half a recipe) and put 'em in the smoker/BBQ. Stir 'em once in a while. They pick up a good smoky flavor.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I just made that sauce this week. I usually hate BBQ sauces but this is the best I have had. I use it on everything!! Thanks for posting it again.

You guys talked me into it! haha Just got back from harmons with two boston butts and enough spices for the dry rub. Gonna be an awesome 3rd of July at our cabin!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

It's got to taste better at a cabin. Try the beans--they're not those sweet, nasty BBQ beans most BBQ joints fix. They're Texas style. Just be sure to de-fart them first.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> It's got to taste better at a cabin. Try the beans--they're not those sweet, nasty BBQ beans most BBQ joints fix. They're Texas style. Just be sure to de-fart them first.


Willing to try em for sure. About how long to they take to cook? And how do I know when they are close?? And what the heck is "wooster" sauce? Just worcestershire?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

BBQ Chicken is always a good way to go. My favorite is to do whole chickens, cut up, bone in, and skin on. Salt and pepper the pieces, and then grill on med to low heat until the skin is golden brown. Pull them off, its ok if they aren't cooked through, this is the idea. Put them in a baking dish, and baste with your favorite BBQ sauce on all sides. Cook them in the oven on 375 for 20 minutes. Pull them out, flip them over, and baste again with BBQ sauce. Then finish them with another 20 minutes in the oven. They're juicy, flavorful, and will disappear!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dang man, we need to come over for dinner soon! Screw the restaurants!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> About how long to they take to cook? And how do I know when they are close?? And what the heck is "wooster" sauce? Just worcestershire?


You got it--you speak Bigwheel-ese! I usually soak them overnight, then drain and rinse to take the edge off the fartiness. Then simmer with the lid ajar for 2-4 hours until the beans are tender. Just keep an eye on the liquid and add water as needed. I love these style of beans and cook them as much as I can get away with the wife.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Butts turned out great. I'll try the beans soon. Thanks Gumbo.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

My wife made up the BBQ sauce, full strenghth, and used it on some beef kabobs. Good stuff!


----------

